# My new van pics



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Just bought myself a new work van this week thought i would share some pics, just waiting now to put my personal plate on T1 BLD.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Yeah right you wanted to show us your new van.

Blatant plug.

Admire your cheek :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

plug plug plug lol

Is it a diesel?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Best 'non-advert' advert ever! lol Discount for forum members?

Oh, aye, sorry, nice van - ahem! :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Needs spacers


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

No plugs needed plenty of work booked in for next 12 months.  no spacers needed it will go lower once the van is loaded and kitted out. :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Need a folded copy of The Sun on the dash next to a cup of costa coffee with *** butts in it.

:wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

barton TT said:


> No plugs needed plenty of work booked in for next 12 months.


So what makes you think we give a flying fu*k about a white van :roll:

:wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

What makes you think i give a fcuk about your TT widget at least its in other marques not main forum. :lol: now go and do one please. :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

barton TT said:


> What makes you think i give a fcuk about your TT widget at least its in other marques not main forum. :lol: now go and do one please. :lol:


Whoa there Leslie!!

Take the wink as intended.

Oh and I've been driving a Cayman S for the last 12 months


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

that's just a blatent plug of his business,wouldn't catch me doing it :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I dont have any pics of my van


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I dont have any pics of my van


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> I dont have any pics of my van


I dont even HAVE a van. Every proper man should have a van. I need a van. I have nothing I could do with a van, but I should have a van. Imagine how long it would take to clay, paint clean, polish and wax Caney's van.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Leg said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > I dont have any pics of my van
> ...


that photo was taken after it took 2 guys 5 hours using swissol stuff :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

283 views, 14 replies, some people have no respect for vans.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

But do any of you turn up when you say you will :roll:

My builder "be there tomorrow" my carpet fittter "be there on Wednesday"

my plumber "definately be there on Monday"

:roll:

All failed the test and have hence missed out on a shed load of work and recommendations which i could have given them :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

barton TT said:


> Just bought myself a new work van this week thought i would share some pics, just waiting now to put my personal plate on T1 BLD.


Er No its French


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> But do any of you turn up when you say you will :roll:
> 
> My builder "be there tomorrow" my carpet fittter "be there on Wednesday"
> 
> ...


maybe you're a fussey git and no one wants to work for you :lol:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought myself a new work van this week thought i would share some pics, just waiting now to put my personal plate on T1 BLD.
> ...


More relieable than an AUDI had my last for 6 years never let me down once.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

caney said:


> maybe you're a fussey git and no one wants to work for you :lol:


The opportunity to have even reviewed the work would have been nice :roll: :? 

then they would know what a fussy git i am :twisted:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> But do any of you turn up when you say you will :roll:


24 hour worldwide response


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I presume that it is the same as the Peugeot vans but with wit ha more gallic nose.

That frontal overhang is almost as long as the one on the R8. :wink:


----------



## heppy (Nov 7, 2004)

A few of mine,retrimmed in leather :!: 
Sorry I don't no how how to resize them..!!!!


----------

